# The anchor bottling works hutch bottle



## Tom smith (Mar 7, 2021)

I got this I while back from a family friend. She found this sticking out of the base of a tree still with the stopper in it. My variation is not on Hutchbook. It says The Anchor Bottling Works Cincinnati, o. I believe it to be 1880s but I could be wrong. Any idea if it is rare or what it could be worth. 










Thank you 
Tom smith


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2021)

What makes yours different then the 11 ones on hutchbook website? most of those were rated common. LEON.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

Tom, That is a NICE hutchinson! Called a mug base hutch by collectors , and a private mold with a terrific anchor and rope motif logo! Such a great find! Really good photos too! Thanks for posting it. I'd say it should be a more sought after than not... If it was N.J. I'd be seriously interested. 
~Fred


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 7, 2021)

Mine is 6 1/2 inches nothing on the back. It just does not match any of them. 
Tom smith


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 8, 2021)

Just got a response back from hutchbook. The bottle will be registered as OH0125.5 on their website.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 8, 2021)

Tom smith said:


> Just got a response back from hutchbook. The bottle will be registered as OH0125.5 on their website.


I've had no luck contacting them.  I have a Montana hutch this is not documented in the database.  Sent several emails over the last few years... still no answer or listing update.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Mar 8, 2021)

They've always been super responsive to me.  Re-check the contact info?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 8, 2021)

This post seems confusing? Not knowing the rarity or value factor but you know how to get a hold of Ron from hutchbook? Love the embossing and picture.


----------



## kostgar (Mar 8, 2021)

I thought I'd chime in: Ron is super-responsive and a pleasure to communicate with.


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry for the confusion I am somewhat new to the hobby. It was also updated on their website as a new variation and I think that is so cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 8, 2021)

Ron always contacts me pretty fast, I've must of dealt with him over 100 times in past 6 or 7 years & probably have 100 of my Michigan Hutches on his site. He's always been nice & Friendly with me. Great site for Hutch info. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Ron always contacts me pretty fast, I've must of dealt with him over 100 times in past 6 or 7 years & probably have 100 of my Michigan Hutches on his site. He's always been nice & Friendly with me. Great site for Hutch info. LEON.


Come to find out the trouble was on my side.  I use Gmail and it was burying the newest emails in the bottom of the feed.  How stupid is that.  Google the caring considerate folks they are, when the thousands of users who have been complaining about this voiced their concern... did nothing.  Fortunately a clever fellow created an add-on that will reorder the email to its correct order, newest emails at the top of the thread.  Don't miss them now.
Yesterday I emailed the hutch book, the responded and had gotten my hutch bottle photos. I am not on good terms with Google, but who is.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 9, 2021)

That's Good News, Which has was it? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 23, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I've had no luck contacting them.  I have a Montana hutch this is not documented in the database.  Sent several emails over the last few years... still no answer or listing update.


They replied to me within 1-2 days. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

